# Another Corvette



## Intense One (Mar 20, 2017)

Just adopted another 50's Schwinn Corvette...serial number says May 1956....my other blue boys and black girls are April 1956
My April Corvettes have 3 speed Sturmey Archer TCW coaster brake rear hubs with front cantilever brakes and this red one has front and rear brakes with a 3 speed Brampton rear hub and a slightly different seat without crash rail.   Love 'em all


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 26, 2017)

Red seat s a replacement, "S" seats don't arrive until 1959. My 56 is an October date.


----------



## Intense One (Mar 26, 2017)

Adamtinkerer said:


> Red seat s a replacement, "S" seats don't arrive until 1959. My 56 is an October date.



Aware that the seat wasn't period... I would think your October 1956 serial numbered bike may actually be a 1957. My blue and black Corvettes both have seats indicative of the first year 2 tone pattern as shown on Schwinn catalog as 1957.  The catalog shows solid color seat for 1956.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 26, 2017)

Intense One said:


> Aware that the seat wasn't period... I would think your October 1956 serial numbered bike may actually be a 1957. My blue and black Corvettes both have seats indicative of the first year 2 tone pattern as shown on Schwinn catalog as 1957.  The catalog shows solid color seat for 1956.




The 56 models had the two tone seats. Schwinn did not update the Corvette catalog picture from the 55 model. Note the 56 image also shows the 55 only Mayweg carrier.


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Mar 29, 2017)

restoring your  seat   here is the  s  stenceil  11.00   shipped   10.00 each  for two or  more


----------



## partsguy (Mar 29, 2017)

Beautiful!!


----------



## partsguy (Mar 29, 2017)

I don't see as many of the 50's Corvettes as the later ones. Was production lower?


----------



## Intense One (Mar 29, 2017)

partsguy said:


> I don't see as many of the 50's Corvettes as the later ones. Was production lower?



Not sure why.  Seems like all the ones I've seen around recently have been mid to late 50's


----------

